#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Petroleum Engineering Degree (Felony Convciton?&#191;)

## clypso2013

I am starting college this fall and I plan on majoring for Petroleum Engineering. Now the problem is I have a felony conviction of "Harassment of a Public Servant". I also have a few misdemeanors like false police report, Public intoxication (x2), possession marijuana, and that's it. I see that with my felony conviction is restricts me from many different jobs in the world. I am from Houston, Texas currently living in Michigan at the moment, but will be back in Houston to start college. I was wondering if anyone had any advice for me? Is this field something I could get into with a felony conviction? Also what have yall heard about Mechanical Engineering and getting into that with a felony? Im more focused on petro but I figured I would throw it out there. Also by the time I finish college it would have been 8-9 years since my conviction. Thank you in advanced

See More: Petroleum Engineering Degree (Felony Convciton?&#191;)

----------


## coby

drug and alcohol are two big red flags, with today HSE policy, no major company will consider your application.

----------


## clypso2013

> drug and alcohol are two big red flags, with today HSE policy, no major company will consider your application.



Well the marijuana charge was a joint. Class C misdameanor i was 18. That would be 12 years since conviction of when it happened. Im sure the petro field wouldnt disqualify me for that would they ?

----------


## coby

A record is a record and you have a list.  google "oilfield drug free policy", you can judge for yourself. oil & gas work is very competitive, there are more job applicants than jobs. If you are the HR, would you consider  applicant with a list.

----------


## i-anuar

if you do not expect to be CEO :-) immediately after graduation i'd think you could still find job. Especially if you would become wellsite engineer for a start, felony issue may come up but i have seen few (drillers) who looked like did some time and who work as expatriate

----------

